# -tc modifier in ama - component modifier



## mad_one80 (Aug 26, 2009)

wondering if anyone knows where i can find the definition of the -TC modifier in the AMA CPC book???

I'm getting insurance denials(aetna) saying that they dont "recognize" that technical component modifier.

any ama link or page # reference is appreciated!!!! (sorry, they wont accept linked defintion from just any site, they specifically said it needs to be from AMA or a printout of the page from the AMA book!!!)


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 26, 2009)

It's in the HCPCS manual, Appendix 2.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Aug 27, 2009)

What's the CPT/HCPCS code modifier TC is being appended to?

Kris


----------



## mcerlini (Dec 5, 2009)

Modifier TC is appended with a CPT 77003 which is the fluoroscopy.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you give the scenario when are you using it and where and are you billing physician or facility?


----------



## hbv5515 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Additional Question Regarding -TC Modifier*

I have an additional question regarding this same topic. 

I work in a physician's office and we have a fluoroscopy machine here. I just got an EOB back and it bundled the fluoro with the procedure because I didn't attach the correct modifier. Would I attach both -26 and TC?

Thank you for your help in figuring this out!


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 20, 2010)

hbv5515 said:


> I have an additional question regarding this same topic.
> 
> I work in a physician's office and we have a fluoroscopy machine here. I just got an EOB back and it bundled the fluoro with the procedure because I didn't attach the correct modifier. Would I attach both -26 and TC?
> 
> Thank you for your help in figuring this out!



If your physician owns the machine and is also interpreting the results, then you would bill your flouro code with NO modifier.


----------



## hbv5515 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's what I thought too, but Medicare bundled it with the injection and told me that I had to append a Modifier. 

He does own the machine - so I just don't know!


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 21, 2010)

hbv5515 said:


> That's what I thought too, but Medicare bundled it with the injection and told me that I had to append a Modifier.
> 
> He does own the machine - so I just don't know!



What was the CPT code you billed for the injection?


----------

